# Who wears white socks?



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

*Who Wears White Socks?*​
Yes I wear White Socks only to the gym, or with trainers.15938.13%Yes I wear White Socks all the time.7618.23%No I do not wear White Socks at the gym but sometimes.317.43%I never wear White Socks.15136.21%


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Poll on white socks


----------



## bigdaftjoe (Nov 21, 2005)

i would only ever wear white socks with white trainers (sneakers to you mate) havent voted as no option for it


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

i wear white socks on occasion, sometimes when im in the gym and sometimes for the hell of it when I go to work


----------



## chump1976 (Jul 1, 2005)

never m8 no way just reminds me of weirdo jacko . lol


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Fixed it up bigjoe


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I only wear tennis shoes (trainers to you guys) and even when I go out I wear tennis shoes so I always wear white socks.

No if I am going to go out and get dressed with dress shoes I wear black socks.

I would never even consider ever wearing any other color than white with trainers.


----------



## bigdaftjoe (Nov 21, 2005)

the votes are in ive lost 20lb mate 4 inches off waist!! (sorry for getting off the point)


----------



## bigandy1677 (Mar 29, 2006)

As long as they keep little my feet warm i aint botherd what coulor they are:cool:


----------



## bigdaftjoe (Nov 21, 2005)

pink pop socks ok for ya fella?


----------



## bigdaftjoe (Nov 21, 2005)

battle of the bigs!!!!!!


----------



## andyparry123 (Jul 22, 2005)

black,black or black with an occasional pair of black ones for me.

may be acceptable in the us of a hacks but white socks are for pervs and the socially inept over here!

makes me picture white socks pulled up with jesus sandals, curiously tight shorts and a SLR camera "for the wildlife".


----------



## Lord Lucan (Feb 22, 2006)

i only wear white socks with all white airforce1's baggy blue jeans and a crisp clean white t-shirt!! if am wearin a black t-shirt its black airforce1's and black socks anything else i wear black socks with unless i'm at the gym, or swimming then i dnt wear any socks!!


----------



## romeo69 (Sep 7, 2005)

:cheer2: White but only with frillies and bows, ok sweetie


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I wear white trainer socks (the really short ones)every day, but I'm always in sports gear..on the odd occasion i wear shoes. i.e court appearances, weddings etc. I wear dark longer socks. Only feel comfortable in white sports sox though


----------



## crazycacti (Jun 20, 2004)

at size 14 - its hard to get anything other than white socks - infact its hard to get any socks


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

but they have dwindled away in the wash or whatever it is that happens to socks , that i now only have black ones .

That said it would only be with trainers and to the gym, no where else at all.


----------



## sarahwilliams (Mar 15, 2006)

What about socks with sandals ? That was always a great British look


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

crazycacti said:


> at size 14 - its hard to get anything other than white socks - infact its hard to get any socks


i know the feeling mate i have this problem when trying to purchase condoms 
 ...unc


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

that is a definate no no.


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

Work....white socks with shorts and joggers and trainers

i think dark socks with shorts looks stupid and untidy

beach .... sandels no socks or trainers with trainer socks (usually white)

Out at night... black or blue socks with shoes or sandels with bare feet


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Mate I wear a suit to work so need to wear black socks - but if its a grey suit then grey socks, if i'm out on a night and wear brown shoes then I wear my brown socks. At the gym or out in casual jeans (and airforce1's  Danny) then it has to be white socks - I'm a victim what can I say 

PMSL Hacks you cant leave it can you


----------



## bigandy1677 (Mar 29, 2006)

bigdaftjoe said:


> pink pop socks ok for ya fella?


 When you work in a freezing cold slauter house you'll ware pink green lilac owt to keep my little toseys warm. LOL> :beer:


----------



## bigdaftjoe (Nov 21, 2005)

too true mate i used to work in a freezer!!


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

okay hears a question for you - If loads of you peeps are doing Bodybuilding to stand out and go against convention, why are you so bothered about people wearing white socks with business clothes,etc ?


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

bigandy1677 said:


> When you work in a freezing cold slauter house you'll ware pink green lilac owt to keep my little toseys warm. LOL> :beer:


I'm a slaughterman by trade....lol

We used to wear tights under our overalls in winter....ffs:rolleye11


----------



## Lee1436114491 (Jun 6, 2004)

Black or Navy blue for me


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Wow, interesting.

You guys and your clothes, you have to have them just right.

I can walk out of my house in shorts (sunny California) or sweats with white socks and trainers with a tee shirt and its all good, nobody would even think twice about it.

In fact you can walk around in shorts but if you wear black socks you will get laughed at.

Wearing sweats is super common.


----------



## gadgesxi (Jul 21, 2005)

socks are socks! as long as they fit, i dont give a sh*t!


----------



## Lord Lucan (Feb 22, 2006)

jamiedsmith1981 said:


> At the gym or out in casual jeans (and airforce1's  Danny) then it has to be white socks - I'm a victim what can I say
> 
> PMSL Hacks you cant leave it can you


got 2 be the airforce1's best trainers in the world!! and the all white ones look good but only till they get dirty!! white with other colours look a bit fruity tho!! unless u pay the extra and get the gucci ones- then u look like a fruit wid to much money!!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

danny_jay_2005 said:


> got 2 be the airforce1's best trainers in the world!! and the all white ones look good but only till they get dirty!! white with other colours look a bit fruity tho!! unless u pay the extra and get the gucci ones- then u look like a fruit wid to much money!!


PMSL 

Gucci ones are trying too hard! I just have pure white mate, only wear them a few months and get a new pair!

Seriously tho I wear an old pair in the gym they are tops for training legs in and deadlifting, cause of the height on the ankle and their flat sole - everyone should buy a pair!

Reps for you my son


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

gotta spread love !


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Cap said:


> why are you so bothered about people wearing white socks with business clothes,etc ?


Three reasons:

1. Women judge a man by his shoes

2. Woman judge a man by his shoes

3. Women judge a man by his shoes

Unless you have exceptional social status to the point where you can pull off the white socks routine and have it interpreted as deliberatley cool, why make life harder for yourself?



L


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

i can honestly say ive never bought shoes or socks with the intention of wearing them to impress a woman or women, and whilst on the honest tip, if a woman ever judged me on my footwear, she is so shallow that id want nothing to do with her in the first place.

I mean is it such an important thing? Im all for looking as good as we can and trying to dress well, but what you wear never got you a girl or a job, if it did what would be the point in going to college, uni, work, doing anything in life, how ****ed off would you be if it was you and a n other for a job and he got it because he didnt wear white socks or had nice shoes?

But as i said i may be getting old


----------



## meera (Feb 13, 2006)

Most sports socks are white. I go for those. Currently have Reebok and CAT. Also have some black CAT ones.


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

Went to beach today........Wore wite socks and shorts.......I think i looked COOL


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

John said:


> if a woman ever judged me on my footwear, she is so shallow that id want nothing to do with her in the first place.


You are being unconsciously 'sorted' into a category in her mind, don't take it personally. You do the same for her in many respects, complexion and breast size to name two.



John said:


> I mean is it such an important thing?


Yes.



John said:


> what you wear never got you a girl or a job


I couldn't disagree more with that statement! I'm not saying personality and character aren't important, but it's the inital split second perception of you that will either open or shut doors.



L


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Agree with Lorian 100% here, granted clothes and shoes wont get you the job or girl but they will influence a decision as first impressions are the most important- everyone uses them to judge. Regardless of if his is right or wrong it is human nature. Again it wont get you a girl or a job but it'll help


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

of course if two guys went for a job and ones got on a suit and tie and the others got on shorts and a vest, youd be inclined to side with the guy in the suit.

What im saying is if youve got 2 guys wearing identical suits, but ones got on black sock and the other has white on, to say youd pick the guy with black socks, simply because hes got on black socks and the other guy has on white would be nothing short of disgraceful.

And just for my own peace of mind, youd be happy to enter into a relationship with someone who liked you because of your choice of clothing? So if your standing in oh say a Prada shirt and jeans and a birds looking at you thinking " oh hes wearing prada, he must have money " you would be happy to be with her? Id think she was a gold digging tramp.


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Only with trainers.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

John said:


> of course if two guys went for a job and ones got on a suit and tie and the others got on shorts and a vest, youd be inclined to side with the guy in the suit.
> 
> What im saying is if youve got 2 guys wearing identical suits, but ones got on black sock and the other has white on, to say youd pick the guy with black socks, simply because hes got on black socks and the other guy has on white would be nothing short of disgraceful.
> 
> And just for my own peace of mind, youd be happy to enter into a relationship with someone who liked you because of your choice of clothing? So if your standing in oh say a Prada shirt and jeans and a birds looking at you thinking " oh hes wearing prada, he must have money " you would be happy to be with her? Id think she was a gold digging tramp.


Maybe disgraceful, but if I were doing the hiring and I had two chaps come to interview and I was tied for a candidate I would go with the guy in black socks simply as it shows he has attention to detail. Shallow I know but that is life.

Unless it was you John, I wouldn't interview you in the first place 



As for the Girl question, i'd sleep with a girl if she only liked me for my clothes, but I wouldn't start a relationship, if you meet a girl in everyday life e.g. at work or through mates then clothes wouldn't matter too much as personallity would take over.

If you were out in a pub/bar/club and you are meeting people then you need to go on first impressions don't you? So would you chose a girl in a nice outfit or a girl dressed in a bad one - dont say which ever is most pis5ed


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

first off , i wouldnt work for you, lol but if i was so desperate that i did attend an interview and you dropped me down to my socks, id torch your gaf asap. 

Secondly, id go for the most pleasant one, and if that didnt work then the drunkest one  .

Mate it says i gotta spread the love, before i hit you again, but im good for it.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

John said:


> first off , i wouldnt work for you, lol but if i was so desperate that i did attend an interview and you dropped me down to my socks, id torch your gaf asap.
> 
> Secondly, id go for the most pleasant one, and if that didnt work then the drunkest one  .
> 
> Mate it says i gotta spread the love, before i hit you again, but im good for it.


  I know mate. John I love the way you say exactly how and what you feel in your posts, your an honest dude.

:beer:


----------



## Lord Lucan (Feb 22, 2006)

jamiedsmith1981 said:


> As for the Girl question, i'd sleep with a girl if she only liked me for my clothes, but I wouldn't start a relationship, if you meet a girl in everyday life e.g. at work or through mates then clothes wouldn't matter too much as personallity would take over.
> 
> If you were out in a pub/bar/club and you are meeting people then you need to go on first impressions don't you? So would you chose a girl in a nice outfit or a girl dressed in a bad one - dont say which ever is most pis5ed


i'd sleep with a girl if she liked me for my clothes bt then again i wudnt sleep with a girl if i liked her clothes i'd have to like the look of her out of them otherwise there's no point in sleepin together!! is that shallow of me?? i think not!!


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

John said:


> if youve got 2 guys wearing identical suits, but ones got on black sock and the other has white on, to say youd pick the guy with black socks, simply because hes got on black socks and the other guy has on white would be nothing short of disgraceful.


Let's say you're running a successful business, if a guy can't even get his own life together to dress properly, especially in a job interview, would you really want him representing your company?



John said:


> And just for my own peace of mind, youd be happy to enter into a relationship with someone who liked you because of your choice of clothing? So if your standing in oh say a Prada shirt and jeans and a birds looking at you thinking " oh hes wearing prada, he must have money " you would be happy to be with her?


If she was attractive and met my selection criteria then yes. It's a grey area though. I understand where you are coming from and granted I wouldn't want to be with a girl who was a gold digger. However, in your example it gets tricky because, whether conscious or un-conscious, women will select men based largely on their 'survival' value to them - and that innate drive underpins every relationship.



L


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

danny_jay_2005 said:


> i'd sleep with a girl if she liked me for my clothes bt then again i wudnt sleep with a girl if i liked her clothes i'd have to like the look of her out of them otherwise there's no point in sleepin together!! is that shallow of me?? i think not!!


Precisely! That sentence is a perfect illustration of where evolution has brought us.

For you to be happy to have sex with her she needs to physically look attractive ie she has 'replication' value which will ensure that any offspring are also attractive and can find a mate. Yet she mates with you because of your 'survival' value to provide for the offspring.

Yes, there are other factors at play, but the replication/survival dynamic is the main premise behind all human relationships.

So no, you aren't shallow.



L


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

Lorian said:


> Let's say you're running a successful business, if a guy can't even get his own life together to dress properly, especially in a job interview, would you really want him representing your company?
> 
> 
> 
> L


ive either worked in a factory or outside in digging holes, so if i ran a business i guess it would be in that field, there fore it makes no difference what colour socks you got on, the hole doesnt mind, and i doubt it would mean you would do a better or worse job.

LMFAO look at hackskii that mofo builds planes and mods your board, he went to work with 2 different shoes on, never mind socks and hardly anyone noticed, and i take it you wont be replacing him because of it either , so what if it was a trusted employee who just decided to be different?


----------



## Lord Lucan (Feb 22, 2006)

socks not matchin what ur wearing is one thing bt odd shoes?? thats just strange and no1 noticing is even stranger!! only in a country ran by a short texan with a personality, grammer and intelligence problem could a man get away with odd shoes!!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I even went to work with a black eye once:eek:


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Cap said:


> okay hears a question for you - If loads of you peeps are doing Bodybuilding to stand out and go against convention, why are you so bothered about people wearing white socks with business clothes,etc ?


Hey Cap,

I don't think that 'ego based' or 'shock value' reasons are what have people be that dedicated to the gym. If it is, it will be a fairly short lived stint in the gym.

Oh this thread is funny. I think Lorian has the most sensible and 'evolved' take on the situtation.

Everyone has their own version of 'looking good', most people would rather 'look good' (and be RIGHT) about stuff than be happy.

Quite a alot of the basis of attraction is biologically hard wired, men look for visual cues, so hip to waist ratio, large breasts, butts to signal fertility. women look for tall and BIG men, AND men that can provide for offspring. In this day and age that is money.

So now the battle of the sexes arises such that women complain that men talk to their tits all the time and are only after them because of how they look and for sex, and men call women gold digging 'tramps', condeming our biological history.

I think a bit more compassion is necessary, I also think it is quite wise to notice that people are judged on the basis of how they look and acknowledge it. The longer that we resist this idea, the longer it will persist.

Denying that people use a huge number of visual cues to fit people into different 'categories' and social schema, or that it is not 'fair' or just, is not going to make it go away or stop.

People pass instant judgements on other people, ususally on the basis of how they look. This is almost an automatic process, it requires 'thinking' to overcome it, AFTER the judgment has already been passed.

Respect

x

x

x

T


----------



## bad_news_hughes (Nov 16, 2005)

i think considering it was only a vote on sock wearing, that it has gotten all abit too serious!! i wear a lime green all matching set of head and wrist sweat bands and a lumo G-string with a tea bag holed belly top for my work outs. but so what, i get my sexy stares!!! LOL oh..and white school socks to the knee.

doing squats is GREAT in them!!


----------



## tkd (Feb 27, 2006)

bad_news_hughes said:


> i think considering it was only a vote on sock wearing, that it has gotten all abit too serious!! i wear a lime green all matching set of head and wrist sweat bands and a lumo G-string with a tea bag holed belly top for my work outs. but so what, i get my sexy stares!!! LOL oh..and white school socks to the knee.
> 
> doing squats is GREAT in them!!


haaa


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Oh yah,

White socks are usually ankle or little trainer socks, and one or two sets of knee highs.

All colours are go! in my wardrobe, I especially like any socks with sparkly bits in them! And knee socks, knee socks with sparkly bits are the best

x

T


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

danny_jay_2005 said:


> got 2 be the airforce1's best trainers in the world!! and the all white ones look good but only till they get dirty!! white with other colours look a bit fruity tho!! unless u pay the extra and get the gucci ones- then u look like a fruit wid to much money!!


That is funny. 

I prefer white socks and dark women. :beer1:


----------



## bad_news_hughes (Nov 16, 2005)

oy! what about me. i'll tan lots:rolleye11


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

bad_news_hughes said:


> oy! what about me. i'll tan lots:rolleye11


Only if you are wearing white socks.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

John said:


> LMFAO look at hackskii that mofo builds planes and mods your board, he went to work with 2 different shoes on, never mind socks and hardly anyone noticed, and i take it you wont be replacing him because of it either ,


 I go to work with shorts every day, rain or shine. If I wore dark socks (in USA) I would be thought of as a weirdo.

Amazing how a few hours plane flight changes everything.


----------



## riddles (Mar 30, 2006)

If i go out black. Any other time whities.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

winger said:


> I go to work with shorts every day, rain or shine. If I wore dark socks (in USA) I would be thought of as a weirdo.
> 
> Amazing how a few hours plane flight changes everything.


With shorts it's different! Shorts aren't smart-casual or business attire! Stop moving the goalposts!



L


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Lorian said:


> Stop moving the goalposts!
> 
> 
> 
> L


LOL.....ha ha ha. :rolleye11


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

White socks and white and yellow underware........lol


----------



## sarahwilliams (Mar 15, 2006)

winger said:


> That is funny.
> 
> I prefer white socks and dark women. :beer1:


Should I tan up and put my white socks on ?


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

chump1976 said:


> never m8 no way just reminds me of weirdo jacko . lol


Thats why I wear mine, LOL


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

SHAMOOOAAAAANN !!!!


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I can't believe that a thread on socks has 6 pages worth of replies.

You sad sad people.

Oh bugger now I've replied. 

Socks are important

I mean if Angelina Jolie rolled up to my crib and presented herself for my inspection,I'd look her up and down, admire the sleek slender Tomb Raiding physique and 'hello Mrs Smith' lips, I'd also consider the opportunity to gloat at Pitt that I'd had the jollies with Jolie then I'd whisper in her ear

''sorry Jolie I would allow you the honour of my attention but NOT IN THOSE BLOODY SOCKS you mal-dressed hollywood temptress now remove yourself from my drive until you can purchase some decent plantar coverings''

I think I'd be in my rights to do that:thumb:


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

are you cold turkeying right now, you poor man


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

trainer socks only for me u know the lil ankle ones lol


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Loads of guys wear the little trainer socks here, and I bet if they wore them in the US would be labelled something!

FACE it, the UK and Europe are just on the cutting edge of fashion! SUPER styling and take PRIDE in looking good. Just a little way that we love ourselves every day.

x

x

x

T


----------



## David Lloyd (Mar 22, 2006)

i wear fluffy pink socks

they help boost morale for when i'm deadlifting


----------



## bad_news_hughes (Nov 16, 2005)

dont ever ban me off this site. because training aside and all the info which is all i thought it was going to be when i joined. there's some wicked sense of humour off of you lot.

right now am off to eat me cottage pie and then train my head off and then me mams only gone and made me a lovely late tea with minted lamb chops(unbeatable).

socks....tut.....i wannna be thinking of more serious things like do we all wear lime green G-strings under our workout stuff all acting manly but deviuosly all fem at the same time. just make sure the string on your track pants are real tight incase a workout mate whips your kecks down for a laugh.

hmmm!


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

bad_news_hughes said:


> incase a workout mate whips your kecks down for a laugh.
> 
> hmmm!


Is that a common problem where you train?  



L


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Yah Bad News, many of the guys are very funny.

This type of humor is not too common in the States.

I can see my 6 year old daughter having a good sense of humor. She has a good teacher.

One of my favorite things in a woman in a sense of humor, my Mom had it and now it seems my Daugher will too


----------



## sarahwilliams (Mar 15, 2006)

hackskii said:


> Yah Bad News, many of the guys are very funny.
> 
> This type of humor is not too common in the States.
> 
> ...


having a sense of humour is one of the most attractive attributes in a man


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Lorian said:


> Is that a common problem where you train?
> 
> 
> 
> L


I belive its a welsh thing Lorian


----------



## bigdaftjoe (Nov 21, 2005)

hey hacks your quote is on "derek akoras ghost towns" on living tv makes me think of you every time its advertised!


----------



## bigdaftjoe (Nov 21, 2005)

hey sarah, a sense of humour and 20" guns?


----------



## sarahwilliams (Mar 15, 2006)

bigdaftjoe said:


> hey sarah, a sense of humour and 20" guns?


we are still waiting for your pole dancing video !


----------



## Lord Lucan (Feb 22, 2006)

sarahwilliams said:


> we are still waiting for your pole dancing video !


NO WE ARE NOT!! you can speak for yourself but i am dreading login on to this site and seein big men pole dancin!! cnt we refer the convo to socks again??


----------



## meera (Feb 13, 2006)

Let's talk white socks and pole dancing men!! Nice....


----------



## Lord Lucan (Feb 22, 2006)

meera said:


> Let's talk white socks and pole dancing men!! Nice....


lets not!! whats the powder room for?? talk bot big men pole dancin their this is all disturbin me cnt get the menal pictures out of my head an i think i'm gne see me dinner again if we dnt move this discussion on


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

OK a bit of an aside, but I must confess I do like the knee high sock/nylon things.

I have fishnet knee highs(macro and micro nets) in bright pink, turquoise, flesh colour........Kind of geeky yes, but I think they look great with specs and a lab coat!

And would stockings be considered to be 'socks' or is that a bit off topic?

Hello I am going to go with it.

So, stockings

Stay ups or stockings with a suspender belt, any preferences?

Ladies, any brands you know of that fit the legs of BBing girlies better?

Respect

x

x

x

T

Just being Kind to DAnny really, to take that 'other' image out of his brain


----------



## bigdaftjoe (Nov 21, 2005)

ok so just for danny me in fishnets poledancing! (a terrible insight into the mind of a twisted sick man aye thats right raikey!)


----------



## romeo69 (Sep 7, 2005)

Danny mate, i think u need to open up to ur feelings and let it come out :behindsof and dont be :scared: , lol.


----------



## bad_news_hughes (Nov 16, 2005)

jamiedsmith1981 said:


> I belive its a welsh thing Lorian


hey!! less of the WELSH thing or i'll make you barrrrrr like no other sheep around here has.  :boohoo: :tongue10:


----------



## bad_news_hughes (Nov 16, 2005)

and by the way. SARAH and TATYANA's bums dont half look good in these avatars!!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

bad_news_hughes said:


> and by the way. SARAH and TATYANA's bums dont half look good in these avatars!!


AYE


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

sarahwilliams said:


> having a sense of humour is one of the most attractive attributes in a man


Oh how cool.

But for a woman to notice this she has to have one too.


----------



## bad_news_hughes (Nov 16, 2005)

right on hackskii. some women are misery ass b*tches who cant handle a joke or snob at us for it because "THERE" above that. plain dumbness by some is sometimes the reason too.

yeah so all you women out there(besides my Charlotte), get swithed on or your ass is dumped.

now that was straight to the point.

hey BIG H....how old are you and your lifting experience, stats etc. been reading some of your posts and you seem pretty clued up on a few things mate.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

bad_news_hughes said:


> hey BIG H....how old are you and your lifting experience, stats etc. been reading some of your posts and you seem pretty clued up on a few things mate.


That's not half of it .. Hackskii has more knowledge than a library, he is the knowledge posting god. I mean hell, look - he has over 11,000 posts! I can't even count that high..



L


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

sarahwilliams said:


> we are still waiting for your pole dancing video !


Bump!...........lol. Come on, that would be funny as hell! 

Dont we like to see car crashes? We will always watch a police pursuit, knowing he gets caught. Lets think outside the box, shall we.........lol


----------



## sarahwilliams (Mar 15, 2006)

I still wanna see the pole dancing video. Danny don't be such a baby lol, you can close your eyes or view through squinty eyes 

Hacksii, hands and sense of humour do it for me everytime, well that and a huge chest and back, oh and a bit of ink and ............... god Im fickle lol


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

Lorian said:


> That's not half of it .. Hackskii has more knowledge than a library, he is the knowledge posting god. I mean hell, look - he has over 11,000 posts! I can't even count that high..
> 
> 
> 
> L


yeh and all that from a guy who wears two different shoes to work ( with white socks to boot )


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

sarahwilliams said:


> I still wanna see the pole dancing video. Danny don't be such a baby lol, you can close your eyes or view through squinty eyes
> 
> Hacksii, hands and sense of humour do it for me everytime, well that and a huge chest and back, oh and a bit of ink and ............... god Im fickle lol


Ok, call me blonde, what is the ink thing hun?

x

x

x

T


----------



## sarahwilliams (Mar 15, 2006)

Tatyana said:


> Ok, call me blonde, what is the ink thing hun?
> 
> x
> 
> ...


Its nice tattoos


----------



## Lord Lucan (Feb 22, 2006)

sarahwilliams said:


> I still wanna see the pole dancing video. Danny don't be such a baby lol, you can close your eyes or view through squinty eyes


ok let me know when the video will be on i'll tell myself i'm takin pills again and its all a big halucination!!

anyway on the pole dancin question if the women are gettin one then wen are the men gne get one off the women??!!


----------



## sarahwilliams (Mar 15, 2006)

danny_jay_2005 said:


> ok let me know when the video will be on i'll tell myself i'm takin pills again and its all a big halucination!!
> 
> anyway on the pole dancin question if the women are gettin one then wen are the men gne get one off the women??!!


because we never brought it up


----------



## Lord Lucan (Feb 22, 2006)

i never asked why i asked when!! nt even if all the men on the site put i up then can we get 1 off the women??


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

sarahwilliams said:


> Hacksii, hands and sense of humour do it for me everytime, well that and a huge chest and back, oh and a bit of ink and ............... god Im fickle lol


Man Sarah, I dont think you have 1 post that I dont laugh my ass off at!

Did I mention that I have Russian hands and Roman fingers!


----------



## sarahwilliams (Mar 15, 2006)

winger said:


> Man Sarah, I dont think you have 1 post that I dont laugh my ass off at!
> 
> Did I mention that I have Russian hands and Roman fingers!


does that make you multi lingual  And its no good trying to do clever humour with me, it goes straight over my head

Please refrain from calling me man, I know you have issues with my sex change but you can get over it if you try harder lol


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

sarahwilliams said:


> having a sense of humour is one of the most attractive attributes in a man


I disagree...i think the 10 inch honk of meat is the most attractive thing in a man, and thats before he goes into the male animal.


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

Killerkeane said:


> I disagree...i think the 10 inch honk of meat is the most attractive thing in a man, and thats before he goes into the male animal.


hum hum mmmmmmmmmmmmm i think you mean on a man not " in " a man lol :eyebrows:


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

BIG-UNC said:


> hum hum mmmmmmmmmmmmm i think you mean on a man not " in " a man lol :eyebrows:


???????? What the fcuk you on about, i mean "IN" a man!

Homophobe!


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

JESUS....Whats the big thing going on here???? What is all your problems with gay people?

This is discrimination...i wear white socks all the time, and i love it....i delibaratly wear loose hemmed trousers so when im doing leg press the trousers come down just enough to show my full Ariel washed, ironed, pressed and conditioned white socks and i fcuking love i do.

I LOVE YOU MICHAEL!


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

^^^^^^^^^^^ lol ^^^^^^^^^^^^ i can never keep my white socks clean but thats ok cos it looks as if they match my white y-fronts god i love my y-fronts they make me feel like a propper man!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

BIG-UNC said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^ lol ^^^^^^^^^^^^ i can never keep my white socks clean but thats ok cos it looks as if they match my white y-fronts god i love my y-fronts they make me feel like a propper man!!!!!!!!!!


lol me too! Drop by Milkin milks on Thursday night UNC, they have some chip n dales nikid there!!!! mg:

For the record, im not actually gay

Just keep it hsh hush db...:love:


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

sounds like fun !!!!!!!!! im not really gay either but my boyfrind is lol ...unc


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

haaaa haaaaa man you guys are too much.

*
I am a lesbian trapped in a mans body*


----------



## Lord Lucan (Feb 22, 2006)

same here i've never s**gged a gay man bt av s**gged a man who has


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

BIG-UNC said:


> im not really gay either but my boyfriend is lol ...unc


That had me in stitches! That is some funny sh1t unc!


----------



## bigdaftjoe (Nov 21, 2005)

does it make me gay if i only give not take? (my new avatar the wonders of paint)


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

bigdaftjoe said:


> does it make me gay if i only give not take? (my new avatar the wonders of paint)


It depends, when your given do you do a courtasy reach around?.........lol

That avatar make you look awsome. I will send you a pic of me..


----------



## Lord Lucan (Feb 22, 2006)

bigdaftjoe said:


> does it make me gay if i only take not give?


ofcourse it does!!


----------



## bigdaftjoe (Nov 21, 2005)

winger i used paint to take about 10" off my waist!! reacharound? of course not that would be gay!


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

bigdaftjoe said:


> does it make me gay if i only give not take? (my new avatar the wonders of paint)


No mate course not, everyone knows giving it is straighter than taking it


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Cap said:


> No mate course not, everyone knows giving it is straighter than taking it


The thread went from white socks, to anal sex. DB comes to mind! 

I think DB uses white socks to clean up his mess.

See, back on topic.


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Joe,

hey man, your avatar looks like you have gotten into great shape! Some of mine have done that funny distortion thing too, if you resize them, the pic is often clearer.

Winger,

Well done, now back to socks.

Cuck My SOCK!

x

x

x

T


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

winger said:


> The thread went from white socks, to anal sex. DB comes to mind!
> 
> I think DB uses white socks to clean up his mess.
> 
> See, back on topic.


yeah i do someties actually.. smash her then grab my socks off the floor and wipe the man fat of her face  lmao


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

i dunno what the hell this threads about anymore!?


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Anal sex I think

x

x

x

T


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

excellent my favorite hijack!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Tatyana said:


> Anal sex I think
> 
> x
> 
> ...





DB said:


> excellent my favorite hijack!


I have to rep Scott for this thread.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Socks

Sex

Single syllable, both start with "S"

Close enough:eek:


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

i wear a white sock on my todger, whilst on the sunbed,.....

to stop it burning,.....

dont want that bad boy burnt!.......

i been told if you burn more than a third of your body its bad news!!!!???


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I took a tan yesterday and I go totally nude:eek:

I did hear that sunlight did raise natural test levels.

I do like the no tan lines effect myself.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

RAIKEY said:


> i wear a white sock on my todger, whilst on the sunbed


Next you will be telling us you used a knee high sock.


----------



## bigdaftjoe (Nov 21, 2005)

i tuck mine between my legs it feels more natural that way??????


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

bigdaftjoe said:


> i tuck mine between my legs it feels more natural that way??????


LOL where else would it be?


----------



## Lord Lucan (Feb 22, 2006)

winger said:


> LOL where else would it be?


i know some people who have 1 attached to their forhead!! i've got a scar on my forhead were they removed it!! so no1 can ever call me a d******d!!:tongue10:


----------



## bigdaftjoe (Nov 21, 2005)

winger i would post a pic but id never live it down think buffalo bill in silence of the lambs!


----------



## Deano! (Aug 6, 2004)

ok wel i always wear white socks as im always in tracky bottoms and trainers (not a chav but im always working or training and they are more comfortable to wear as you guys know  ..... i wear black socks when im going out obviously.....


----------



## bigdaftjoe (Nov 21, 2005)

over your face when your jacking cars?


----------



## Lord Lucan (Feb 22, 2006)

LMAO


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

I dont get it?


----------



## Lord Lucan (Feb 22, 2006)

winger said:


> I dont get it?


which bit didnt you get?? a chav is some1 who wears tracksuits and burberyy all the time with nasty lookin gold jewelry and has an attitude problem

some1 who wears "socks" on their heads and goes "jacking cars" means they go stealing cars and dont want people to see their face when their doing it

it was a dig at how the sig looks


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

danny_jay_2005 said:


> which bit didnt you get?? a chav is some1 who wears tracksuits and burberyy all the time with nasty lookin gold jewelry and has an attitude problem
> 
> some1 who wears "socks" on their heads and goes "jacking cars" means they go stealing cars and dont want people to see their face when their doing it
> 
> it was a dig at how the sig looks


I get it now, the joke that is!


----------



## Lord Lucan (Feb 22, 2006)

were u born that slow wingman or did you have to practise at it??


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

danny_jay_2005 said:


> were u born that slow wingman or did you have to practise at it??


I was born slow and it just went down hill from there.


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

NO it is probably the chronic hun. OR it all the porn you look at has made your brain MUSH!

x

x

x

T


----------



## wiseguy83 (Mar 26, 2006)

white socks are for virgins!lol


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Tatyana said:


> NO it is probably the chronic hun. OR it all the porn you look at has made your brain MUSH!
> 
> x
> 
> ...


You mean mushier. :tongue10:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I got a pair of white socks on today which match my white teeShirt which match my white underware and white tennis shoes.

Oh yah, virigin all the way baby

All except for my Nike sweat pants.

Oh and before anyone gets the Chav jokes flying my way, many dress like this that are normal and accepted.

There are no Chavs here


----------



## Lord Lucan (Feb 22, 2006)

winger said:


> I was born slow and it just went down hill from there.


so ur sayin u were born stupid and you had to work on gettin stupider?? 

i edited the bush comments sorry if i offended any1


----------



## Lord Lucan (Feb 22, 2006)

hackskii said:


> I got a pair of white socks on today which match my white teeShirt which match my white underware and white tennis shoes.
> 
> Oh yah, virigin all the way baby
> 
> ...


no chavs just psyco's with mossbergs in their cars!! is it any wonder no1 gets called chavs??


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

danny_jay_2005 said:


> so ur sayin u were born stupid and you had to work on gettin stupider??


Yea. Im strong as a bull and twice as smart.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

winger said:


> So you have an agenda then.
> 
> Do you feel this way with all Americans because of one bad president?
> 
> Funny, make fun of me and stupider isn't even in the dictionary. :crazy:


I wish that **** we've got in charge was only as bad as bush mate, at least he seems to care a bit for his own people. and we've got worse to come when brown gets in.

Starting to get too much now, tax the average working man to the hilt,who supports his family to pay for all the friggin' scroungers and "new arrivals".

The average worker has never paid so much tax, yet the scroungers have never been so well off. really [email protected]*ks me off:mad:


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Still at least I'm not in Mr govier's tax bracket.....lol(only kidding paul mate...)

I doubt I'll ever be in that tax bracket, what with me being a lowly trucker, then again, like I said we've got brown to come yet...ffs


----------



## sarahwilliams (Mar 15, 2006)

hackskii said:


> I got a pair of white socks on today which match my white teeShirt which match my white underware and white tennis shoes.
> 
> Oh yah, virigin all the way baby
> 
> ...


Aww its good you have matching shoes on today


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Rob, we have it like that over here. They tax the hell out of ya.

I just took an ever so slight loss in wages because they said our cost of living went down. Funny, the gas has doubled and so has the housing market. How can the cost of living have gone down?



sarahwilliams said:


> Aww its good you have matching shoes on today


For a change.


----------



## bigdaftjoe (Nov 21, 2005)

hacks you have chavs i think you call them ********? they like shellsuits with dress shoes and mullets?


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

hackskii said:


> I got a pair of white socks on today which match my white teeShirt which match my white underware and white tennis shoes.
> 
> Oh yah, virigin all the way baby
> 
> ...


What even the women? NICE

So do you bother to change your clothes to train?

Ok Lads, what would peeps think if you went out dressed like this in your city/town?

x

T


----------



## bigdaftjoe (Nov 21, 2005)

sh*t i dont care what people think t im too self obsessed for that!


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Hey I can't say too much about CHAVS

I just bought Burberry Brit RED today, smells SWEET!

x

x

x

T


----------



## andyparry123 (Jul 22, 2005)

robsta9 said:


> I wish that **** we've got in charge was only as bad as bush mate, at least he seems to care a bit for his own people. and we've got worse to come when brown gets in.
> 
> Starting to get too much now, tax the average working man to the hilt,who supports his family to pay for all the friggin' scroungers and "new arrivals".
> 
> The average worker has never paid so much tax, yet the scroungers have never been so well off. really [email protected]*ks me off:mad:


spitting the truth man......I like it


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

danny_jay_2005 said:


> so ur sayin u were born stupid and you had to work on gettin stupider??
> 
> then again ur livin in a country ran by a short racist texan with an I.Q of -2000
> 
> it all makes sense now!!


Seems a bit harsh on poor old winger mate, you can't really slag any other country's leader off when we've got mr spineless in charge of us...

Not having a go mate, but winger's as sound as they come


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

robsta9 said:


> Seems a bit harsh on poor old winger mate, you can't really slag any other country's leader off when we've got mr spineless in charge of us...
> 
> Not having a go mate, but winger's as sound as they come


 Thanks man.

I didn't vote for Bush both times.

We went to war on false pretences. When the inspectors didn't find any weapons of mass distruction and we still went to war tells me we went there for another reason. That would be oil.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

winger said:


> Thanks man. I actually took his post very offensive.
> 
> I didn't vote for Bush both times.
> 
> We went to war on false pretences. When the inspectors didn't find any weapons of mass distruction and we still went to war tells me we went there for another reason. That would be oil.


just speak the truth mate


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

robsta9 said:


> just speak the truth mate


Always will and thanks Rob!

The media spins too much stuff to actually see the truth, that is the problem.

Thank goodness for the internet. Tough to pull a fast one.


----------



## Lord Lucan (Feb 22, 2006)

winger said:


> Thanks man. I actually took his post very offensive.
> 
> I didn't vote for Bush both times.
> 
> We went to war on false pretences. When the inspectors didn't find any weapons of mass distruction and we still went to war tells me we went there for another reason. That would be oil.


SORRY

i didnt mean to cause offence winger i wouldnt have said it if i thought you would have been offended!!


----------



## Lord Lucan (Feb 22, 2006)

winger said:


> So you have an agenda then.
> 
> Do you feel this way with all Americans because of one bad president?
> 
> Funny, make fun of me and stupider isn't even in the dictionary. :crazy:


1stly i dnt have an agenda

2nd i dnt feel that way about americans i've got family that are american and i actually like americans i was just messing around i realise that it wasnt appropriate know i didnt realise you would be offended!!

3rd i know stupider aint a word that was the point in saying it!!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

danny_jay_2005 said:


> 1stly i dnt have an agenda
> 
> 2nd i dnt feel that way about americans i've got family that are american and i actually like americans i was just messing around i realise that it wasnt appropriate know i didnt realise you would be offended!!
> 
> 3rd i know stupider aint a word that was the point in saying it!!


No worries. I am sorry, "I took it wrong".


----------



## Lord Lucan (Feb 22, 2006)

winger said:


> Rob, we have it like that over here. They tax the hell out of ya.
> 
> I just took an ever so slight loss in wages because they said our cost of living went down. Funny, the gas has doubled and so has the housing market. How can the cost of living have gone down?


i did the sums for the government thats how!!


----------



## bigdaftjoe (Nov 21, 2005)

theres only one way to take it winger, held down by twenty large men with your buttocks tensed as hard as possible any other way and you must have wanted it!!


----------



## Lord Lucan (Feb 22, 2006)

bigdaftjoe said:


> theres only one way to take it winger, held down by twenty large men with your buttocks tensed as hard as possible any other way and you must have wanted it!!


in what way are they "large"? and y 20 large men joe? u lettin us in on what u do after a long night pole dancing?


----------



## bigdaftjoe (Nov 21, 2005)

no no just an insight into how it all started!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

danny_jay_2005 said:


> in what way are they "large"? and y 20 large men joe? u lettin us in on what u do after a long night pole dancing?





bigdaftjoe said:


> no no just an insight into how it all started!


This is one of the funniest threads on any board.


----------



## Lord Lucan (Feb 22, 2006)

bigdaftjoe said:


> no no just an insight into how it all started!


how which started your career as a not so exotic male dancer? or your infatuation with "large" men?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

danny_jay_2005 said:


> how which started your career as a not so exotic male dancer? or your infatuation with "large" men?


Or both?

Danny you say that as if it is a bad thing.............lol


----------



## Lord Lucan (Feb 22, 2006)

woteva floats ur boat!! each to their own an all that!! just dnt invite me to the pole dancing sessions!! an i dnt wnt 2 even imagine what the "large" men things are!!


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

There are quite a few schools in London offering pole dancing classes.

As a part of my belated B-day celebration, I was going to have a day out with the girls (and some of the lads?) learning how to hang upside down on a pole.

So if any of you want to come with..............................

Might be a bonus if this scientist thing doesn't work out 

x

x

x

T


----------



## romeo69 (Sep 7, 2005)

Tatyana said:


> There are quite a few schools in London offering pole dancing classes.
> 
> As a part of my belated B-day celebration, I was going to have a day out with the girls (and some of the lads?) learning how to hang upside down on a pole.
> 
> ...


Do u have to get ur kit off doing this, if so i could go out and buy some WHITE SOCKS for this, lol

See i kept on topic :tongue10:


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Romeo you inspired me. White socks on naked men reminded me.

Red Hot Chili Peppers. These guys are gods.

When they first started, they used to do a set in white sport socks.

x

x

x

T

untitled.bmp


----------



## bigdaftjoe (Nov 21, 2005)

Danny i only wanna dance for you baby! large men? i think we are all guilty of looking mate!


----------



## Lord Lucan (Feb 22, 2006)

bigdaftjoe said:


> Danny i only wanna dance for you baby! large men? i think we are all guilty of looking mate!


you can dance for me just make sure your in sunderland and i'm in liverpool when you do it!! and i dnt need to look at other mens bits NEVER have NEVER will!!(my eyes don't stray from whats in front of me!!) if i want to see a few big d*ck's i just watch liverpool train from my bedroom(no jokes please folks just i can see into their training ground from there!!)


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Tatyana said:


> There are quite a few schools in London offering pole dancing classes.
> 
> As a part of my belated B-day celebration, I was going to have a day out with the girls (and some of the lads?) learning how to hang upside down on a pole.
> 
> ...


Damn, I wish I lived local!


----------



## Lord Lucan (Feb 22, 2006)

winger said:


> Damn, I wish I lived local!


move over to the u.k. then!! i'm sure theirs already plenty of ppl who will put you up till u find ur own place (even i would just aslon as you promise if we go out and pick up some hoe's u dnt bring them bk here take the HO to a HO-tel)


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Do the Ho-tels charge by the minute? I dont want to get ripped off.........lol


----------



## Lord Lucan (Feb 22, 2006)

no they usually charge by the night for a ho-tel but a ho will charge for the service you want, i only know that because i used to work on scotty road and got propositioned everyday on my way into and home from work, same thing happened when i was in 6th form, for some reason they all seem to like me, i've even been offered it for free (i either look very desperate or drop dead gorgeous) then again i've known a few ho's that i used to speak to when i was a kid(they were women at the time) newayz bk to the question u'll have to take 1 into a hotel and see if they charge you any more for a room!!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

I have a rule. Never cheat with anything worse than you have at home, cause you might end up with it. 

My wife is actually very pretty with a very nice body. To bad I dont get to see it much...........lol.


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

New Rule Steve, your rule used to be 'never cheat on your wife'.

AND your wife is seriously LUSH.

x

x

x

T


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Tatyana said:


> New Rule Steve, your rule used to be 'never cheat on your wife'.
> 
> AND your wife is seriously LUSH.
> 
> ...


Rule #1. Never cheated on your lush wife.


----------



## Lord Lucan (Feb 22, 2006)

c u neva told me u was married ovawise i would never have said come to liverpool an we'll get some hoe's

ur not allowed 2 cheat on ur wife specially if she's fine!!

as to not gettin to see much of her body nowdays she's UR wife jus know u've got it der 4 wen ur a good boy!!


----------



## bigdaftjoe (Nov 21, 2005)

Winger have you tried dancing for her? works every time for me!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

bigdaftjoe said:


> Winger have you tried dancing for her? works every time for me!


Dancing for my wife works every time for you? 

My wife loves to dance and is a very good dancer aswell.

Yes we dance together.

Joe, I was expecting some poll dance analogy thrown in there somewhere........lol

She does a poll dance, but the poll is only attached to the base and not the ceiling, im a white guy.


----------



## bigdaftjoe (Nov 21, 2005)

yeah man i dance for your wife and everyone elses! gotta get paid!!


----------



## Lord Lucan (Feb 22, 2006)

thought this post was about socks will you two stop makin it perverse

some of us are still innocent!!!!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

bigdaftjoe said:


> yeah man i dance for your wife and everyone elses! gotta get paid!!


How much do I owe ya then? Can I pay by the inch? How much do I owe ya?

I would rather owe ya then cheat you out of it. 



danny_jay_2005 said:


> thought this post was about socks will you two stop makin it perverse
> 
> some of us are still innocent!!!!


I would like to just say one thing. Hoe-tel. I guess innocence has left you, how say you Danny?


----------



## bigdaftjoe (Nov 21, 2005)

dannys got nothing to say? you can pay me by the inch winger but only if you use danny as my piggy bank!


----------



## Lord Lucan (Feb 22, 2006)

winger said:


> . I would like to just say one thing. Hoe-tel. I guess innocence has left you, how say you Danny?


i said some of us are innocent i NEVER said I WAS i lost my innocence at the age of 13

BTW Joe danny has quite a bit to say danny's jus been a bit busy over the last two weeks, expandin his business and sorting out some old problems but am back now an i'd just like to point out i'm not a piggy bank and i'm not een gne imagine were u'd stick things to store them but lets just say my body is a 1 way sytem food and drink goes in my mout an out my a**e nothing else is allowed to enter my body and nothing is allowed to break the flow of traffic!!


----------



## bigdaftjoe (Nov 21, 2005)

easy tiger! glad to see you back mate its winger who wants to go the wrong way up the one way system!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

bigdaftjoe said:


> easy tiger! glad to see you back mate its winger who wants to go the wrong way up the one way system!


Actually, it is DB that goes up the hershey highway!

It's not my bag baby! :rolleye11


----------



## bigdaftjoe (Nov 21, 2005)

hey winger good to see you back mate when you me and danny gonna hook up for a dance off?????


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

bigdaftjoe said:


> hey winger good to see you back mate when you me and danny gonna hook up for a dance off?????


LOL.....


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

winger said:


> Actually, it is DB that goes up the hershey highway!
> 
> It's not my bag baby! :rolleye11


Wing man Hershey over here is called cadbury's and it tastes 10x nicer so you can keep your kisses


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

jamiedsmith1981 said:


> Wing man Hershey over here is called cadbury's and it tastes 10x nicer so you can keep your kisses


So if Cadbury is 10 times better than Hershey, then what is better than Cadbury?

DB how say you?............lol


----------



## Lord Lucan (Feb 22, 2006)

bigdaftjoe said:


> hey winger good to see you back mate when you me and danny gonna hook up for a dance off?????


boy i'd kick ur a$s in a dance contest aslong as we all kept our clothes on!! i'm like a white micheal jackson but i'm naturally white! btw danny can do any date for a dance off provided it's before 10th of august if not ur gne have to w8 til september for me to beat u!!


----------



## bigdaftjoe (Nov 21, 2005)

hows your pole work buddy? aint never seen wacked jack on a pole!


----------



## Lord Lucan (Feb 22, 2006)

bigdaftjoe said:


> hows your pole work buddy? aint never seen wacked jack on a pole!


really i heard he's rode a few poles in his time!!

neway's u said a dance off not a pole dancin contest bt al still kick ur a$s in dat can i wear my thigh boots when i do it tho coz der all i can pole dance in!!


----------



## bigdaftjoe (Nov 21, 2005)

you can wear anything you like but you aint dancing on my pole!!


----------



## Lord Lucan (Feb 22, 2006)

bigdaftjoe said:


> you can wear anything you like but you aint dancing on my pole!!


i wouldn't want to i dn't know were it's been!! 

i would say you can't dance on my pole but i probably wouldn't be able to stop you(ur bigger than me- in terms of weight)


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

You two get a room..............lol  :beer:


----------



## bigdaftjoe (Nov 21, 2005)

are you asking me to dominate you danny?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

bigdaftjoe said:


> are you asking me to dominate you danny?


Again?


----------



## Lord Lucan (Feb 22, 2006)

bigdaftjoe said:


> are you asking me to dominate you danny?


no not into men or domination jus a nice fine female with good "assets" and able to hold a convo dats all am into mate



winger said:


> again?


winger dnt u start or al fly over their an dominate you!!:tongue10:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

My bad "Big D" but didn't you just say you weren't into dominating?


----------



## bigdaftjoe (Nov 21, 2005)

ah he may claim to prefer women but he spends a fair bit of time on here flirting!!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

bigdaftjoe said:


> ah he may claim to prefer women but he spends a fair bit of time on here flirting!!


OUCH!


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

ANd talking about you big weiner is not flirting with the lads JOE? 

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

Lads try to slip in how well endowed they are when flirting with me (some just come right out and say it as well)

x

x

x

T


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Tatyana said:


> ANd talking about you big weiner is not flirting with the lads JOE?
> 
> hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> ...


I will cum right out and say it.....................

I am average:eek:

Sorry but I just had to tell you as when we meat, I did'nt want you to expect too much.:beer1:


----------



## Lord Lucan (Feb 22, 2006)

bigdaftjoe said:


> ah he may claim to prefer women but he spends a fair bit of time on here flirting!!


if your perception of flirting is what i do on here you really really need a social life!!

flirting is what i was doin wid 1 of the girls frm work on friday(didn't go home wid her tho dnt wnt a woman at the mo') wot i do on here is take the pi$$ out of the comments you come out with!!

tat i'm above average(for a mouse)


----------



## bigdaftjoe (Nov 21, 2005)

are you now offering a change in my social life?? only joking mate but if a girl from work was up for a portion its your duty to deliver!!!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

hackskii said:


> I am average:eek:


And average is 8" right?



bigdaftjoe said:


> are you now offering a change in my social life?? only joking mate but if a girl from work was up for a portion its your duty to deliver!!!


Because that is the kind of guy Danny is. I like how he was putting her first. It wasn't like he was getting anything out of it. 


danny_jay_2005 said:


> tat i'm above average(for a mouse)


LOL


----------



## Lord Lucan (Feb 22, 2006)

bigdaftjoe said:


> are you now offering a change in my social life?? only joking mate but if a girl from work was up for a portion its your duty to deliver!!!


it's not my duty to give her a good seeing to!! i've got to work with her and i couldnt be doin that if i was anything less than a gentleman to her!! - too many rumors and a bad reputation would start!!

although i do have a weekness for irish accents!! but it wouldnt have been fair i like her but not like that an 1 of me mates does so it'd upset a few people if i "give her a portion"


----------



## bigdaftjoe (Nov 21, 2005)

ah chivalry i like it good man!!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

danny_jay_2005 said:


> it's not my duty to give her a good seeing to!! i've got to work with her and i couldnt be doin that if i was anything less than a gentleman to her!! - too many rumors and a bad reputation would start!!
> 
> although i do have a weekness for irish accents!! but it wouldnt have been fair i like her but not like that an 1 of me mates does so it'd upset a few people if i "give her a portion"


Strap a pair of ball on mate and hit that sh1t. 

I still  but not in the way Joe:crazy: does...........lol


----------



## Lord Lucan (Feb 22, 2006)

winger said:


> Strap a pair of ball on mate and hit that sh1t.


I've got a pair of ball$ i'm just not into 1night stands have to much respect for the oposite sex!! it's kinda worked for me anway because there's loads of girls that found out i'm a gentleman and i've got 6phone numbers since monday off girls i don't even know that don't even work with me!!:tongue10:



winger said:


> I still  but not in the way Joe:crazy: does...........lol


thats strange winger u left me 20 pm's askin me to come visit you!!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

danny_jay_2005 said:


> thats strange winger u left me 20 pm's askin me to come visit you!!


That's not true mate. It was 19, one was a repost.


----------



## Lord Lucan (Feb 22, 2006)

winger said:


> That's not true mate. It was 19, one was a repost.


well you can let the candle wax cill and get out of the thong because it aint gone happen!!

nothing personal i just haven't got a pasport and no intention of getting 1 (although i dnt like the look of some of the pics u sent me!! i'm not that flexible!!!)


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

danny_jay_2005 said:


> well you can let the candle wax cill and get out of the thong because it aint gone happen!!
> 
> nothing personal i just haven't got a pasport and no intention of getting 1 (although i dnt like the look of some of the pics u sent me!! i'm not that flexible!!!)


You could be that flexible, you just need some help my young apprentice.


----------



## Lord Lucan (Feb 22, 2006)

winger said:


> You could be that flexible, you just need some help my young apprentice.


thats the 2nd time in 7 days i've been called an apprentice by a male(although i question that with winger)

an the 1st time was to do with women b4 u comment joe!!

and i could be yes but i dnt fancy having 2 use a sopository up my bum 2 stop things falling out!!uke: uke:


----------



## bigdaftjoe (Nov 21, 2005)

get a room! (invite me  )


----------



## Lord Lucan (Feb 22, 2006)

bigdaftjoe said:


> get a room! (invite me  )


ket me lock the door from the other side!!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

danny_jay_2005 said:


> and i could be yes but i dnt fancy having 2 use a sopository up my bum 2 stop things falling out!!uke: uke:


That means your rectom is too big. Maybe you should use a shim to close up some of the gap. 



bigdaftjoe said:


> get a room! (invite me  )


That's not the shim I was looking for..........lol


----------



## Lord Lucan (Feb 22, 2006)

winger said:


> That means your rectom is too big. Maybe you should use a shim to close up some of the gap.
> 
> That's not the shim I was looking for..........lol


no i mean you would hurt it and strech it and it's not meant as an entry point therefore no1 or nothing can enter it!!:tongue10:


----------



## bigdaftjoe (Nov 21, 2005)

never say never danny


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Rotflmao.


----------



## Lord Lucan (Feb 22, 2006)

bigdaftjoe said:


> never say never danny


NEVER EVER EVER!!!

leave that 2 the hocky players at shower time


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

danny_jay_2005 said:


> NEVER EVER EVER!!!
> 
> leave that 2 the hocky players at shower time


LOL.......


----------



## bigdaftjoe (Nov 21, 2005)

shower time  dont bend over to pick up the soap!


----------



## Lord Lucan (Feb 22, 2006)

bigdaftjoe said:


> shower time  dont bend over to pick up the soap!


i got told u put it on ur di*k an tell ur mates its soap on a rope


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

danny_jay_2005 said:


> i got told u put it on ur di*k an tell ur mates its soap on a rope


Or soap on a thread. xxxooo


----------



## Lord Lucan (Feb 22, 2006)

winger said:


> Or soap on a thread. xxxooo


i heard u were the one who tried to grab it!!

wiv ur mouth!!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

danny_jay_2005 said:



> i heard u were the one who tried to grab it!!
> 
> wiv ur mouth!!


I thought it was dental floss. :rolleye11


----------



## Lord Lucan (Feb 22, 2006)

winger said:


> I thought it was dental floss. :rolleye11


rotflmao

dats a bit mean in it?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

danny_jay_2005 said:


> rotflmao
> 
> dats a bit mean in it?


He will get over it, or he wont.........lol


----------



## bigdaftjoe (Nov 21, 2005)

sons of bitches i just read this! Danny you wouldnt like it on the end of your nose as a wart mate!! Winger...............probably would


----------



## TypeR (May 28, 2004)

i think this thread has gone a tiny bit of topic! :rolleye11

Ben


----------



## bigdaftjoe (Nov 21, 2005)

hell no! well maybe!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

TypeR said:


> i think this thread has gone a tiny bit of topic! :rolleye11
> 
> Ben


Do you really think 237 posts about white socks would ever happen if it were on topic?

I think posts get very interesting when they do get hijacked so here goes.

Has anyone ever got caught masturbating? That goes for the females as well........lol.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Masterbating, what is that?

I am old, I don't even know what that is anymore

Just kidding, I am on a test cycle and I do spank on a regular basis.


----------



## Lord Lucan (Feb 22, 2006)

winger said:


> Has anyone ever got caught masturbating? That goes for the females as well........lol.


yeah by my ex and also by her mate! and by another girl i was with! i have also caught the ex on about 6 occasions when she thought i was staying im work at lunch time an i sneaked in! had somethin warm an wet to eat then -- soup!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Yea my daughter snuck up on me once. I guess my mind wasn't paying much attention to my surroundings. :rolleye11


----------



## Peg (Feb 9, 2006)

Normally, I'm barefoot.

I hate shoes... I wear shoes only when I have to as an accessory to fine white sheer cotton blouses, or fine white lacy garments, but no white socks with white strappy stilettos...unless requested.  :spammer:

In the winter, I will wrap my weary feet in white wooly socks when wistfully whittling weight while wearing white warm-ups when walking.

White socks with white trainers.

Sheer stockings with spring shoes or summer shoes sans stockings.


----------



## bigdaftjoe (Nov 21, 2005)

got caught by an ex she asked me what are u doing? i said im having a **** she burst into tears? wouldnt mind if she was satisfying me!


----------



## bigdaftjoe (Nov 21, 2005)

why is w ank a bad word? god knows we all do it!


----------



## Peg (Feb 9, 2006)

Maybe **** is thought offensive to any women or young teens who view the threads.

I'd cry only if I was not invited to participate in the ****ing..

of course then it would not be a ****ing, it would be a :blowme: leading to....  :smoke: and 

:bounce: :beer:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Joe should be the one crying, his needs arent being met obviously, but then again neither are mine. :rolleye11

That was a cry for help, cough, cough, Peg you still there?.........lol


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Sorry for the hijack...........lol

This is work safe, watch all of it. This is just for those who follow the thread.

Click here.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Peg said:


> In the winter, I will wrap my weary feet in white wooly socks when wistfully whittling weight while wearing white warm-ups when walking.
> 
> White socks with white trainers.
> 
> Sheer stockings with spring shoes or summer shoes sans stockings.


Cute


----------



## Lord Lucan (Feb 22, 2006)

you tryin to say joe looks like andy?

only messin joe!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Depends on who is older.........lol.


----------



## bigdaftjoe (Nov 21, 2005)

fcukin barstewards i might be fat but ive got a nasty side test me again and ill lap dance ya!


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

bigdaftjoe said:


> fcukin barstewards i might be fat but ive got a nasty side test me again and ill lap dance ya!


mate come on put it away no one wants to see that :boohoo:


----------



## bigdaftjoe (Nov 21, 2005)

you would think so put i have pm's that dispute the fact!


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

bigdaftjoe said:


> you would think so put i have pm's that dispute the fact!


From Danny jay yeah? I thought as much!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

bigdaftjoe said:


> you would think so put i have pm's that dispute the fact!


He pmed my wife and now she is on her way to the UK.

Note to self, pick up poll dancing.........yesterday.


----------



## Lord Lucan (Feb 22, 2006)

Cap said:


> From Danny jay yeah? I thought as much!


WTF cap i was busy mindin my own business an YOU drag me back in to a discussion that didn't involve you in the first place just because you got a fetish for big men with muscles!!  i can tell by your avtar mine jus says am into dogues!! (i can spell DOG b4 you say that it's just how it is spelt were that breed is concerned)!!

BTW WTF won't any1 let this lap dancin thing die joes only got 1 pole an it surely must be wearin thin by now!!

p.s. cap what you sent him in those pm's was sheer FILTH there's places and people who will do that for you for money if your that desperate!!


----------



## proteinshaker (Jun 28, 2006)

Erm, what happened to the socks?

I was looking for the end of this thread to add my sartorial advice on the combination of hosiery and footwear and strayed into a public/personal spat!

Having quite forgotten what I originally wanted to say I now want to say I love this website!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

proteinshaker said:


> I now want to say I love this website!


Me too!


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

winger said:


> Me too!


me three


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Cap said:


> me three


I wear two socks and one in my pants..........is that three?


----------



## bigdaftjoe (Nov 21, 2005)

yeah but you forgot the 4th one you put up ur ass to stop your innards falling out


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

bigdaftjoe said:


> yeah but you forgot the 4th one you put up ur ass to stop your innards falling out


I dont use a sock, I use a rose quarts crystal.


----------



## bigdaftjoe (Nov 21, 2005)

wtf?


----------



## Lord Lucan (Feb 22, 2006)

^^^

thats just what i was thinkin


----------



## bigdaftjoe (Nov 21, 2005)

hey danny, fancy seeing you here!


----------



## Lord Lucan (Feb 22, 2006)

i'm like genital warts you forget all about me until i pop back up!!


----------



## bigdaftjoe (Nov 21, 2005)

ok???????? wingers had a sex change mate and hes hot!!


----------



## Lord Lucan (Feb 22, 2006)

bigdaftjoe said:


> ok???????? wingers had a sex change mate and hes hot!!


well i can safely say it's NOT his wife she's a brunette with bigger boobies!!

joe shall we go halfs on his plane faire then you can have him 1 week and i'll have him the other??


----------



## bigdaftjoe (Nov 21, 2005)

lets spit roast the bitch


----------



## Lord Lucan (Feb 22, 2006)

^^^^^^^^^^^^

winger or his wife??!! or both!!


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

danny_jay_2005 said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> winger or his wife??!! or both!!


Well it wouldnt be a spit roast if it were both!


----------



## Lord Lucan (Feb 22, 2006)

we'd do them 1 after the other! maybe invite you aswell so you could have a hole!


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

danny_jay_2005 said:


> we'd do them 1 after the other! maybe invite you aswell so you could have a hole!


wicked! but only one of those holes would be female so it would be kind of like a big gay orgy! Which Im not really down with to be honest Danny! You and Daftjoe enjoy yourselves yeah! Remember its gayer to take it than it is to give it!


----------



## Lord Lucan (Feb 22, 2006)

wot'cha talkin bout cap?

wingers now a woman so there all female holes! 1 jus happens to be natural the other is man made(literally)


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

danny_jay_2005 said:


> wot'cha talkin bout cap?
> 
> wingers now a woman so there all female holes! 1 jus happens to be natural the other is man made(literally)


LOL whatchu talking bout! ive been saying that all day!

Right so One is natural and wingers wife so its pretty much a no fly zone? And then the other is what is known as a "glove" and unatural? I dunno mate your not really selling the idea to me


----------



## Lord Lucan (Feb 22, 2006)

Cap said:


> LOL whatchu talking bout! ive been saying that all day!
> 
> Right so One is natural and wingers wife so its pretty much a no fly zone? And then the other is what is known as a "glove" and unatural? I dunno mate your not really selling the idea to me


i'll tell TT then he can now smash wingers pasty!!

the only no fly zone is the 1 sadam hussain had in iraq!! others are not advised to fly in!!

i'm not tryin to sell the idea i'm tryin to sell you a piece of winger (alternatively you can have a piece of the woman in the vids i posted in the MA)


----------



## bigdaftjoe (Nov 21, 2005)

i would nver call his wife a bitch unless she asked


----------



## Lord Lucan (Feb 22, 2006)

i would never call him(or her as it is now) a bitch unless he asked! same with his wifey! wouldn't get all tied up in the situation either (although i would if they asked)


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

If I do come over I will show you my mangina......lol.

Joe, dont forget the pole dance pole eather.


----------



## bigdaftjoe (Nov 21, 2005)

cant wait fella are u bringing the mrs for some fcuked up 3 way?


----------



## Lord Lucan (Feb 22, 2006)

^^^^^^^

if she's comin make if fvcked up 4way fun


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

bigdaftjoe said:


> cant wait fella are u bringing the mrs for some fcuked up 3 way?


I would have to. I really doubt my wife would let me travel over there and not bring her.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

winger said:


> I would have to. I really doubt my wife would let me travel over there and not bring her.


Hey bro, I will go with ya, just me and you.

Oh yah, now that would be a good one

You can get a pole dance from Joe and I can go and visit Tatty:kiss: reggers:


----------



## bigdaftjoe (Nov 21, 2005)

im not sure it would be ethical for you to sleep with your bro/sis though? to clarify im having the blond claiming to be winger the rest of you can wait your turn


----------



## Lord Lucan (Feb 22, 2006)

^^^^^^^^^^

i don't think he meant the blonde claiming to be winger i think he meant he will have tatty and you can have wingy!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

danny_jay_2005 said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> i don't think he meant the blonde claiming to be winger i think he meant he will have tatty and you can have wingy!


*
I knew someone would pick up on that.*

Notice the pregnancy animated gif after the kiss?


----------



## Lord Lucan (Feb 22, 2006)

yeah i did i dnt think tatty would thank you for that tho she's got shows to do!!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

wingy likes hot chicks! :jerk:

Homos take a back seat, but that's just how I roll!


----------



## ANDY-D (Feb 19, 2008)

not worn white socks since i was at school ....... 17 years ago ....lol

always black or navy here


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

black trainer socks or big walking socks and boots!!


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Kezz said:


> black trainer socks or big walking socks and boots!!


Brashers!!


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

used to wear them with stay press,loafers and fred perry-with braces of course-------------back in the day


----------



## junior (Jan 12, 2008)

I dont like white socks, black or blue ones for me.


----------



## 2tpaul (Feb 27, 2008)

ill wear them with trainers but thats about it


----------



## JawD (Sep 15, 2004)

Never really. Mostly black. In the gym its black trainer socks, if Im out running then its black sport socks pushed down.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

I have a couple of white socks that i wear to the gym.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

White socks only unless I am wearing dress shoes.

Die in socks is not all that good for your feet, especially if you have athletes foot.

Nobody wears black socks with tennis shoes in the States.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

I mainly wear white shirts does that count?!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Let's see, sweaty feet with die in the socks? What are you guys new?


----------



## bigdaftjoe (Nov 21, 2005)

cant believe this has resurfaced for the record white socks with pierre cardin slip on loafers


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

Only white socks if there's nothing left in the drawer!! What is this stigma attached to white socks anyway! LOL

Kate x


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

I only wear white socks in the gym and if im wearing blue jeans with trainers.

Never wear them with black trousers or jeans


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

BabyYoYo said:


> Only white socks if there's nothing left in the drawer!! What is this stigma attached to white socks anyway! LOL
> 
> Kate x


Apart from White Socks being a general Fashion Faux Pas (80s / 60s - White Socks + Shoes....) they are associated with being very 'virginal'


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

sarahwilliams said:


> Should I tan up and put my white socks on ?


yes please


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

paulo said:


> yes please


Paulo - Bad news. Sarah Williams was actually a man 

But whatever floats your boat


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

TH&S said:


> Paulo - Bad news. Sarah Williams was actually a man
> 
> But whatever floats your boat


LOL


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

TH&S said:


> Paulo - Bad news. Sarah Williams was actually a man
> 
> But whatever floats your boat


Oooh....below the belt!!(quite literally)


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

Dirk


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

White socks when running are ok...


----------



## ironaddiction (Jan 28, 2008)

21 pages of sock convirsation. Have I stumbled onto some wierd fettish site . . . .oh . . . oh . . . .no, this is stll uk-m


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

ironaddiction said:


> 21 pages of sock convirsation. Have I stumbled onto some wierd fettish site . . . .oh . . . oh . . . .no, this is stll uk-m


LOL, good call mate!


----------



## bigdaftjoe (Nov 21, 2005)

Harry said:


> Dirk


that was sox no?


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

I dont have any white socks  If I did id wear them! I wear white boxers, does that count? ^^


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

I wear white, yellow and brown underwear......LOL.


----------



## bigdaftjoe (Nov 21, 2005)

I wear a nappy but thats because of over fisting myself


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

bigdaftjoe said:


> I wear a nappy but thats because of over fisting myself


LOL 

Joe, you are the best!


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

winger said:


> I wear white, yellow and brown underwear......LOL.


Lets not even get onto the under-wear side of it......man do i have some fukd up under-wear the ex got me!

white tight boxers with pink, red n brown hearts over them saying 'sweet-heart' - damn that dont go down well at the gym lmao!

'Python Pants' green snake skin looking pants......the worst thing is - i actually wear them because they're comfy

I think i need to go get myself some new 'normal' stuff


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

ah24 said:


> Lets not even get onto the under-wear side of it......man do i have some fukd up under-wear the ex got me!
> 
> white tight boxers with pink, red n brown hearts over them saying 'sweet-heart' - damn that dont go down well at the gym lmao!
> 
> ...


I wear cargo shorts myself and I have ripped 3 pairs of them doing squats. At this point, I am willing to use just about anything that wont rip. 

ah24, you are the best!


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

winger said:


> I wear cargo shorts myself and I have ripped 3 pairs of them doing squats. At this point, I am willing to use just about anything that wont rip.
> 
> ah24, you are the best!


Ha ha unfortunately my legs aren't that big yet!

Oh and I do try:cool:

Much to the dis-belief of the current missus!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

ah24 said:


> Ha ha unfortunately my legs aren't that big yet!
> 
> Oh and I do try:cool:
> 
> Much to the dis-belief of the current missus!


I don't have big legs either, I have a big ass and waist, maybe that is what is ripping the shorts. 

No laughing...lol


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

pmsl reps for that one dude.

Thats dedication right there! I take it you go A2G?

EDIT: Gotta spread the love first, reps your way when thats done - thats cheered me up and made my day lmao


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

ah24 said:


> pmsl reps for that one dude.
> 
> Thats dedication right there! I take it you go A2G?
> 
> EDIT: Gotta spread the love first, reps your way when thats done - thats cheered me up and made my day lmao


You made my day for saying you made your day. Or is it you made your day for saying you made....awforgetaboutit....lol

I don't go a2g, but I have been known for smoking some. :crazy:

Almost parelell, some say yes, some say no, to drugs.......


----------



## Lea (May 7, 2008)

As I suffer with major sweaty feet so I have to wear socks I have white sports socks...omg Im defending my choice of footwear here lol


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

i cant believe this thread has lasted 2 years lol


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

I have multi colored horizontal striped, knee high socks with individual toe pockets... look great with shorts as the gym. Make your calves look huge.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

I wear these.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

winger said:


> I wear these.


Did you steal those from Con?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

hackskii said:


> Did you steal those from Con?


No, I took them!


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

can't believe this thread has 22 pages lol! awesome


----------



## kevo (Aug 7, 2003)

I like to wear them with brown sandles on holiday, preferably knee length the women love it!!!!! 

But seriously, no, I never wear white socks!!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

jonesy2411 said:


> can't believe this thread has 22 pages lol! awesome


Yah, and over two years old too........lol


----------



## crazycacti (Jun 20, 2004)

yeah i remember this thread being startied and thinking you were a right nutter! lol


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

But I only wear white socks.....


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

hackskii said:


> But I only wear white socks.....


And its now gone full circle LMFAO


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Magic Torch said:


> And its now gone full circle LMFAO


lol, I am just giving the thread some meaning..........  :thumb:


----------



## Flabby_Abbie (Mar 1, 2008)

This is obviously a bloke-oriented thread, but I'll add the socks I'm currently wearing are dark grey with robins on. Yes, they were some I got last xmas, but they still get worn...

Sarah


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

What are robins?


----------



## kaz28 (May 4, 2008)

When i was at the gym yesterday there was a guy with lilac and white stripe socks on!!!!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

winger said:


> What are robins?


A bird? Like you see on christmas cards....robin red breast!?


----------



## 7i7 (Sep 22, 2007)

they make socks in colours other than white?!

good one, who would believe that :lol:


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Only in the bedroom, like a true gentleman.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I only wear white socks for everything. But when I am not in the gym I wear Shin high boots so you can't see my socks anyway.


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

I'm not from essex mate, no white socks for me. I don't own a ford escort either.


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

i cant believe anyone who goes on this forum would wear white socks

why spend all that time trying to make yourselves look better to let yourselves down so cheaply?


----------



## scout (Feb 27, 2008)

I have a white pair of Rugby socks that i used for training!! the only pair of white socks o have worn for donkeys years


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

erics44 said:


> i cant believe anyone who goes on this forum would wear white socks
> 
> why spend all that time trying to make yourselves look better to let yourselves down so cheaply?


Mate, I'm a sailor who likes Britney Spears and yet protests he is straight. White socks are the least of my f*cking problems :lol:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

erics44 said:


> i cant believe anyone who goes on this forum would wear white socks
> 
> why spend all that time trying to make yourselves look better to let yourselves down so cheaply?


I only wear white socks and make lots of money.

Would you rather look like you have money or have money?

Athletes wear white socks, I am an athlete so I wear white socks. Plus, why would I put dyed socks on in the first place?


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

hackskii said:


> I only wear tennis shoes (trainers to you guys) and even when I go out I wear tennis shoes so I always wear white socks.
> 
> No if I am going to go out and get dressed with dress shoes I wear black socks.
> 
> I would never even consider ever wearing any other color than white with trainers.


I wear black socks with black trainers, white socks with white and pink socks with pink...... a girls gotta coordinate you know :thumbup1:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Zara-Leoni said:


> I wear black socks with black trainers, white socks with white and pink socks with pink...... a girls gotta coordinate you know :thumbup1:


Boing.


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

windsor81 said:


> Mate, I'm a sailor who likes Britney Spears and yet protests he is straight. White socks are the least of my f*cking problems :lol:


is that your boyfriend with the scarf on?


----------



## Macca 1976 (Sep 16, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> I wear black socks with black trainers, white socks with white and pink socks with pink...... a girls gotta coordinate you know :thumbup1:


Me to but without the pink and girl bit:laugh:


----------



## jack1980 (Jul 16, 2008)

Tasty said:


> I'm not from essex mate, no white socks for me. I don't own a ford escort either.


You may not be from essex or wear white socks but you do seem a bit stupid.......some peoples priorities need sorting.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

never ever wear white socks....always black


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

What a random thread... :laugh:

Na, i don't do white socks. They're naffer than the word Naff!


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Only at gym - sometimes.

Otherwise its navy/black socks for work


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Tasty said:


> I'm not from essex mate, no white socks for me. I don't own a ford escort either.


Stereotypical prat!


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Tasty said:


> I'm not from essex mate, no white socks for me. I don't own a ford escort either.


I got my first ever neg rep for this post! Some bloke called "goose" took offence - it was only a joke mate no need to be rude! Why don't you post so I can neg you back?


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Ahh you did post sorry I didn't even notice, can't you take a joke mate? A large part of my family are from romford I don't hate all you kevin and waynes! Get a life mate it's the internet


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Tasty said:


> I got my first ever neg rep for this post! Some bloke called "goose" took offence - it was only a joke mate no need to be rude! Why don't you post so I can neg you back?


Your assumption being that only Essex wear white socks and drive Ford Escorts??

Me being rude? When you rep it asks what you think of the post - I Disapproved of it, which was one of the two options. If you don't want it don't post stereotypical ****e like that then!


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Tasty said:


> Get a life mate it's the internet


I'm not the one crying over a negative rep.."mate"! haha


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

You didn't say what you thought of the post you personally insulted me, to criticise the post you could have said "I felt that was uncalled for and stereotypical" calling me an idiot isn't the same thing at all - I know you're not the brightest spark but come on that was an easy one! The neg doesn't bother me - send me some more if you like squire (better than mate?) but can I just ask you one question..... What car do you drive?


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Tasty said:


> I know you're not the brightest spark but come on that was an easy one. The neg doesn't bother me - send me some more if you like squire (better than mate?) ?


Haha thats brilliant! and you are one to talk I'm sure.. :laugh:



Tasty said:


> but can I just ask you one question..... What car do you drive


BMW 325Ci Coupé Sport Auto. Happy? I think your find its more German than Essex!


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

I'd say Essex boy with cash but I won't lie and say I don't like them.

I think we got off on the wrong foot goose, tastyness and geese go hand in hand. I really don't have a problem with Essex, my 2 older siblings live in romford, one in gidea park and my mum and little sister live in Leigh on sea! (near southend which unashamedly is a ****hole)


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Tasty said:


> I'd say Essex boy with cash but I won't lie and say I don't like them.
> 
> I think we got off on the wrong foot goose, tastyness and geese go hand in hand. I really don't have a problem with Essex, my 2 older siblings live in romford, one in gidea park and my mum and little sister live in Leigh on sea! (near southend which unashamedly is a ****hole)


Fair play. All is forgotten.

Now back to white socks.. Who wears them?


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

I've got 1 pair of football socks which I wear very occassionally if I'm cold


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

I wear them, big whoop! wanna fight about it??


----------



## saidtomyself (May 17, 2006)

Only on my Johnson, they are not fit for public viewing!


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

erics44 said:


> is that your boyfriend with the scarf on?


Thats DMCC mate, his Avi on here is a fake so everyone thinks he is more masculine :whistling:


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

chump1976 said:


> never m8 no way just reminds me of weirdo jacko . lol


 :lol: :lol: very true.. the guy puts the 5hitters in me!!








<----- WTF??? :ban:


----------



## N2GB (May 23, 2008)

white socks all the time,,apart from bed time but thats another story:lol:


----------



## ryoken (Jan 8, 2009)

i wear them but not in the gym lol i just buy whatever socks i can find for big feet (size 13) so if that means white ones then i will buy em as you try squeezing your feet into socks that were made for boys with size 8-10 feet:thumbup1:


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

I wear the small ones that only cover the feet.

Now i have badly sunburnt ankles..


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Who wears white boxer shorts then? :whistling:


----------



## ryoken (Jan 8, 2009)

WRT said:


> Who wears white boxer shorts then? :whistling:


Yep im gonna admit to this one too lol as my missis loves me in a pair of white calvins:thumb: :thumb:


----------



## dan the man (Apr 1, 2009)

dont even own white socks haha


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

one less person now


----------



## nobody (Apr 20, 2009)

I wear them little trainer socks if im wearing shorts. Normally grey or black. I wear white boxers also have a pair of pink boxers too


----------



## Nelson (Mar 22, 2009)

Only wear them when having $ex.... She ain't seeing me naked... :tongue:


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

I've never worn white socks.



Nelson said:


> Only wear them when having $ex.... She ain't seeing me naked... :tongue:


 :lol: :thumb:


----------



## El Ricardinho (May 30, 2008)

S-A-L said:


> I've never worn white socks.


i find that hard to believe mate.


----------



## wes (May 28, 2006)

Nelson said:


> Only wear them when having $ex.... She ain't seeing me naked... :tongue:


Very good. :thumb:

Only wear the little ankle ones in the gym or with shorts.

Never Never white socks with black shoes and a suit.


----------



## strongasanox (Mar 14, 2008)

only when im wearing my best black suit and loafers................lol


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

White socks are for Women and Fudge packers .............period


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

think i might go for this look...what do ya reckon?  ........classy or what

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/attachment.php?attachmentid=27664&stc=1&d=1246203407


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2009)

All the time with either standard socks or ankle socks. I wear black when I wear work shoes


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

I wear white socks all the time, except for work for which I use black.


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

RJ68 said:


> think i might go for this look...what do ya reckon?  ........classy or what
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/attachment.php?attachmentid=27664&stc=1&d=1246203407


that sir, has just earned you a shiny new rep :laugh:


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 6, 2008)

I wear them everyday. The low cut version.

Cheap and comfortable.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 6, 2008)

Replicator said:


> White socks are for Women and Fudge packers .............period


The pink and purple polka dot socks you wear don't scream "************?" lol


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

I wear the short ones that cover just the foot but since u didnt specify on these then I voted no


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

I do with white trainers, nothing else.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2012)

Big No! Just get visions of this song!


----------



## BBaddict (Dec 2, 2008)

always white, always in sports gear really,

crack out the blacks if i gotta be suited and booted


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Jesus, this thread is ancient! Hax, you've been here forever man.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Ps I only wear white socks with my sandals, when I'm trying to pull Jehovah's Witnesses that is.


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

White trainer socks when training.


----------



## spike (Jul 27, 2009)

Dress clothes = dark socks (3 x per year)

White socks all the rest of the time.

Always have.

Living in so. Cal. for 20 years, could spot the peoples of these here northern European islands with their black socks and tennies, football shirts and genuinely $hitty attitudes.

Provided an early warning system for avoiding Brit types who all seemed to b1tch about things like how they couldn't get marmite when they live next to the Pacific in year round sun and spend their evenings in $hitty "English" pubs going on and on about football and how they're generally superior in thought and deed.

And yes, I am originally from here.

And yes, if it were in any way whatsoever humanly possible, I would still be there.

:cowboy:


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2012)

Yes, I wear cute little white socks, on occasionxx


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

Currently wearing 1 white sock and 1 grey sock. This is not unusual for me. They are socks.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Panda, thanks for my 1000th like.  .


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

Ironclad said:


> Panda, thanks for my 1000th like.  .


My pleasure matey now wheres my ****ing T-shirt :whistling:


----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

White sports socks with trainers unless it's summer when it's shorts and trainer socks.


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

when training only other wise massive fail !


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 6, 2008)

spike said:


> Dress clothes = dark socks (3 x per year)
> 
> White socks all the rest of the time.
> 
> ...


Your welcome back to the dark side anytime. Lol

Hackskii paid off his house do you can stay with him in S Cali and rent free...

He needs a new guard dog anyway. I think you'd work better next time his house gets niked.


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

when i go gym for deads, shoes come off....crazy socks on show!


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2012)

Mighty.Panda said:


> Currently wearing 1 white sock and 1 grey sock. This is not unusual for me. They are socks.


My son chooses to wear different socks ... but he is 7:whistling:xx


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

The only time I've worn white socks is on holiday and there ankle socks even then i felt like a right tw4t... Otherwise it's a big no no for me!


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

no to white socks, black socks at all times..... even sports socks.


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

what cvnt bumped a 3yr old thread 

And no, white socks are for....well the guy that bumped a 3yr old thread


----------



## weedave (Mar 25, 2012)

I only wear white socks with trainers (to the gym or otherwise) and black socks with shoes (i.e. work).


----------



## Sharpiedj (Oct 24, 2011)

Never unless there trainer socks


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

White socks increase total testosterone and reduce aromatisation, so yes I wear them regularly under all kinds of dressing conditions - often two pairs at a time in fact.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Dtlv74 said:


> White socks increase total testosterone and reduce aromatisation, so yes I wear them regularly under all kinds of dressing conditions - often two pairs at a time in fact.


No reduce Test,as you look more feminine in them!


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Dtlv74 said:


> White socks increase total testosterone and reduce aromatisation, so yes I wear them regularly under all kinds of dressing conditions - often two pairs at a time in fact.


Mixing creatine in with your wash powder also doubles this effect


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Mixing creatine in with your wash powder also doubles this effect


Sounds logical, will give it a go. :thumbup1:


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

Only with trainers and joggers


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

white socks = chavs


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN (Feb 22, 2012)

only when i go clubbing


----------



## Marc2013 (Jan 10, 2013)

At work black socks with black shoes

Trainers white socks

Night out/special occasion white socks with tanned slip on shoes

or black socks with brown boots


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

White trainer socks to the gym and one normal pair of white socks as gym backups.

Got a mate who wears white socks unashamedly and is one of those to cross his legs too :nono:


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

michael jackson does?


----------



## asc (Oct 9, 2010)

Why did this thread come back? Last comment was may 2012...


----------



## ian73 (Feb 1, 2011)

I wear them with my sandals :lol:


----------



## Marc2013 (Jan 10, 2013)

MY BAD

just browsing didnt notice the date lmfao


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

My Missus was the Events & Marketing Manager for Asda about 10 years ago, and the Merthyr Tydfil store sold more white socks than any other in the UK. They wanted her to go on the local TV and radio, but she wouldn't do it as it was a big p1ss take in the area at that time and she didn't want the hassle.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/wales/2701837.stm


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

**** no

unless gyming or playing footy


----------



## Kermit2 (Sep 24, 2010)

Robsta said:


> I wear white trainer socks (the really short ones)every day, but I'm always in sports gear..on the odd occasion i wear shoes. i.e court appearances, weddings etc. I wear dark longer socks. Only feel comfortable in white sports sox though


I had the impression you were always in court mate. Lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Christ this thread was built in with the brickwork lol. But yeh i sometimes wear White socks with my black work uniform PMSL. wouldn't wear them out in public unless I was out jogging with White trainers on.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

used to wear them religiously but switched to grey mostly with the odd pair of white

athletic socks now aswell


----------



## Marc2013 (Jan 10, 2013)

I dont believe you all, im coming round your house sock hunting!!


----------



## wiganwarrior (Feb 2, 2013)

Ive seen some sights in the gym, people wearing black Work shoes, And lads who Wear Canvas Shoes To The Gym Irritate Me!!


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

leeds_01 said:


> michael jackson does?


(DID)


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

Adam reckons it was Dirk...


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

guvnor82 said:


> (DID)


naa mate he's still alive

mans a fxckin genius


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

White socks go well with my oxblood boots. But yeah I always wear white socks. I squat with a pussy pad aswell, "come at me brah". :lol:


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

always black!


----------



## kane1000 (May 22, 2008)

haven't worn white socks since P.e in school


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Only wore then more recently if they've been part of a football kit unless your pants and trainers are grey or white they look terrible lol but they look alright when wearing shorts for some reason


----------



## SILV3RBACK (Jun 23, 2012)

Nowt wrong with white socks and tracky bottoms and trainers. Works for me. Draw the line at wearing them with shorts and sandals. That's for Germans.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

SILV3RBACK said:


> Nowt wrong with white socks and tracky bottoms and trainers. Works for me. Draw the line at wearing them with shorts and sandals. That's for Germans.


They just look daft with black trackies

A lot of the polish guys in my gym seem to all wear white socks with black pants and trainers lol it just don't look right


----------



## Bear2012 (Jan 19, 2012)

Got a guy in the gym out here who wears knee high white socks with his trainers and tiny black shorts - quite disturbing to be honest

Not worn white socks for at least 30years!


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

I knew a guy who beat people up for wearing white socks no joke


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

White Umbro or sports socks nearly everyday for most of my life.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Juic3Up said:


> I knew a guy who beat people up for wearing white socks no joke


Then that guy must have ALOT of people to beat up :lol:


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Then that guy must have ALOT of people to beat up :lol:


he was literally mental though lol


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Juic3Up said:


> he was literally mental though lol


Locked up with a WHITE coat on in a WHITE padded room, with a albino ward guard & albino nurse all wearing white clothing & white socks :lol:


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

I wear white Hummel socks almost every day with my white Lacoste/K-Swiss sneakers.


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

DanishM said:


> I wear white Hummel socks almost every day with my white Lacoste/K-Swiss sneakers.


You can tell your not from the uk then


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

funkdocta said:


> You can tell your not from the uk then


Haha, fair enough mate!


----------



## Slater8486 (Jul 14, 2010)

hackskii said:


> Poll on white socks


Outfit dependent.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

never, unless they're trainer socks.


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

Don't wear white socks anywhere except the gym. White socks go better with my ridiculous turquoise trainers


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

I don't think I've worn anything but black or dark grey socks since the late 1980's, when I made a conscious decision to stop dressing like a [email protected]


----------



## kuju (Sep 15, 2010)

Only on "dress up" days........ :whistling:


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

We always use to spot some tw4t in the silver jubilee pub in Canvey and out shout it out loud and point to the numpty who was wearing them


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Here is picture of my odd sock ball.

No white socks


----------



## PortsladeMan (Mar 20, 2014)

I wear white socks with black shoes. CHAMONE!


----------



## Soul keeper (Jul 7, 2010)

Never, Never, Never, ok when i was about five i wore white socks.


----------



## doyle1987 (Jan 5, 2014)

I always wear white socks and look dam good still


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

White socks is just something I cannot wear!!


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

simonthepieman said:


> Here is picture of my odd sock ball.
> 
> No white socks


Impressive odd sock ball there mate, you've made mine look like an amateurish attempt.

Where the fvck do the odd ones go though?


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

I literally own ONE white sock... I'm not kidding...


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

I wear white socks!!! I love socks nfact I have a fetish for socks and have been known to wear my knee length socks to the gym!!


----------



## AshleyW (Feb 28, 2013)

white socks and sandals for me! im a fashion icon lol


----------



## AshleyW (Feb 28, 2013)

and ive reached 250 posts so im now a silver fashion icon lool


----------



## John J Rambo (Mar 11, 2014)

White socks have their uses


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

I'm a black sock only man


----------

